# Jack Dempsey



## AIOff (Dec 17, 2015)

I need to make this clear. I inherited the Jack Dempsey when I purchased my 55 gallon aquarium from a private owner.

I've had a Cichlid Aquarium in the past. I've never had a Jack Dempsey. So I've started researching and I've found out that the previous owner had this tank set up horribly for this GUY - He appears male.

No heater (so the temp is LOW for him). Gravel base (Need to Calculate sand). No plants . Small decorations (I see they like having caves).

The first and most important question for me is - What other fish can I realistically include in this tank with him?

I wanted a diverse tank and I'm worried that I may be relegated to less diversity. He's EXTREMELY aggressive right now, but I would be too if my habitat was exactly what I didn't like.

I have another 30g aquarium that I would likely move him to if it will severely influence diversity. I'd move him back up in size once I bought another large tank.

Any and all information and opinions are appreciated. I've only had him 24 hours.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

I had my jack with 2 convicts at one time. They were about 3" and my jack was about 6". The convicts began spawning and tore my jack up. Spent months recovering. After I replaced the male convict with another female the three got along great. I got 2 firemouth cichlids and the 5 of them did very well. Then I added a green terror and it grew very fast. Made great friends with my jack. Not sure but it might have been a numbers thing. 2 convicts. 2 firemouths. And 2 big green fish (jack and the terror) they all got along great and never had any issues. Unfortunately I moved and I had to split them all up between my friends. But the jack and the green terror are still growing old together. I especially thought they made a good pair.

If u move the jack into the smaller tank and you get a small green terror or convict, or the milder firemouths, established in the final tank before reintroducing the jack you might have better luck than just tossing them all in the larger tank the jack has established his dominance in.

I try to start with the most mild fish and add agression in if I can. If you run into problems I find a tank rearrangement can help with dominance issues as well as tank swaps and isolation periods if you have the room. Moving the dominant fish around has thrown them off their power trip for me and got them to a tolerable state. I've had to chase fish around with the net or gravel vacuum before when they think they're really mean and want to take on the hand that feeds.

Be safe and give plenty of caves and areas that aren't all piled together so fish can claim out their own territories. If all your caves are close together an aggressive fish might try to claim it all for themselves.

Again as far as selection goes I'd look for a moderately aggressive medium sized cichlid. Unless your jack is just way to bad, the proper setup and plenty of space should leave you plenty of options. I find the species profiles on this site helpful for unfamiliar fish in regards to behavior and size. Good luck!


----------



## AIOff (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks. I've been reading up a LOT.

I've seen several mentions of Convicts and Jacks living together.

My instincts are telling me that this Jack is very unhappy with his environment, based on his behavior.

I know that heat, plants and caves are the things I need to take care of first.

Adding more fish is secondary but important because of my need to decide on his permanent residence. The 55 or 30 gallon tanks.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

If the Jack is going to be by himself then the 30 gallon tank will be okay for him.


----------



## JRHorne (Jan 2, 2016)

A little late but I will respond.

I had two JDs and a Green Terror in a 40B. They all got along wonderfully. Three of the most beautiful fish you will ever see. I had them all from the time they were very small though. I have been searching for old pics of them but can't find any.

I think in a 55 you will be ok with a few other fish, but I agree you should set it up with some hiding areas and such and several distinct zones so the JD can claim one.


----------

